# Relocating to Arizona



## aguelfi (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm moving from FL to Arizona/California area. Does anyone know what the average pay rate is and what the job condition is. Here is SW FL there is almost nothing available. I know I can find the salary survey on this site but I'm looking for something more specific and reasonable. Any input is appreciated.


----------

